# Weaning Rabbits



## ttamd (Sep 11, 2012)

seems like everybody weans their rabbits at different ages. so, what age do you guys wean your rabbits at? i raise new zealand whites. so, when you comment on this thread, list the breed your talking about and at what age you wean at. just wanted to see what age most people wean at.

thanks!


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

i'm sure i'll get some crap for it, but i wean at about 4 weeks if they are doing well and eating a decent amount of pellets. i remove two a day so that the first one atleast has something to cuddle with. if i sell them they go to their new homes sometimes as soon as 5 weeks.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Depends on the circumstance. Usually around 5 weeks.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Shayanna said:


> i'm sure i'll get some crap for it, but i wean at about 4 weeks if they are doing well and eating a decent amount of pellets. i remove two a day so that the first one atleast has something to cuddle with. if i sell them they go to their new homes sometimes as soon as 5 weeks.


Well I will take some of the "Crap" For You because I usually wean my NZ at 4 weeks too if they are eating good.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

depends on the rabbits. my meat rabbits at 8 or 9 weeks. my show rabbits might stay a little longer. most states have laws against selling animals too young.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

there are alot of people out there who firmly, and i mean FIRMLY insist you leave them with the mother till 6 or 8 weeks. but there are proven studies that show it makes no difference, especially in meat rabbits.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I let the doe wean them on their own time.


----------



## ttamd (Sep 11, 2012)

Also, is it ok to take out all the babies on the same day or is it important that you take them out a couple at a time?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

ttamd said:


> Also, is it ok to take out all the babies on the same day or is it important that you take them out a couple at a time?


I never take out the babies, I move the mother. Then for a couple days I put the mother back in with them for a little while then remove her again. If There is a big litter I divide them into 2 grow out cages when they are about 8 weeks so they can have more room.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

ttamd said:


> Also, is it ok to take out all the babies on the same day or is it important that you take them out a couple at a time?


Personal preference. Some say it helps mom adjust. Think about it. She is in full milk, and suddenly the babies are all gone. Man those little boobies will be tight and tender in a couple days.

I usually take away 3/4 of the litter and leave the smallest couple with her for an additional week or two, depending on if they were really small or not and how many she had to begin with.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I try to get a doe bred back at 4 or 5 weeks .unless you are puzhing your doe for more litters a year and rebreed earlyer why ween them earlyer ? I like to let them stay with the doe for 6 to 8 weeks depending on when she got rebred they arn't nurseing by that age as I can see naturaly weened I will sell young at 5 weeks if someone comes here.they seem to do good with this meathod .the mother gets to rest a couple weeks between litters .i'v done both removeing the doe from the cage or moveing the bunnys with no I'll effects but my rabbits are calm natured .


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I start at about 4 weeks if they are eating pellets and by 5 weeks they are all gone.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

most of the time my does wean them on their own between 4-6 weeks (rex,cali) the only time i force the issue is if iam breeding on an aggressive schedule and i move the kits out at 4 weeks to give mom a week of rest before the next batch.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Depends on the circumstance. Usually around 5 weeks.






lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Personal preference. Some say it helps mom adjust. Think about it. She is in full milk, and suddenly the babies are all gone. Man those little boobies will be tight and tender in a couple days.
> 
> I usually take away 3/4 of the litter and leave the smallest couple with her for an additional week or two, depending on if they were really small or not and how many she had to begin with.


I'm with her.


----------

